# Christopher Siu - Final Hope (Official Audio)



## ChrisSiuMusic (Jan 3, 2019)

Happy New Year, fellow composers and musicians! To celebrate the beginning of 2019, I wanted to write a new uplifting and motivational soundtrack and leave you with a sense of fulfillment, hope, and resolution. 

Thank you so much for your support! Please feel free to subscribe in order to stay tuned for the breakdown series of this track


----------



## hansandersen (Jan 3, 2019)

Wow! Great job man! Can't wait for the breakdown


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Jan 3, 2019)

hansandersen said:


> Wow! Great job man! Can't wait for the breakdown


Thanks Hans! I appreciate that


----------



## Alex Fraser (Jan 3, 2019)

Super Mario!
Great job as always, Chris. Your music is always uplifting and a refreshing change from EEEPIC!!
A


----------



## BenG (Jan 3, 2019)

Great work, Chris! Really enjoyed the composition and kind of reminds me of Koji Kondo, who's a favourite of mine

Only thing I would suggest is trying clear up/bring forward the mid-end. A lot of your great orchestration is getting a bit lost in the mix and I would love to hear it a bit more 'present'. Always great to hear your music!


----------



## PeterN (Jan 3, 2019)

Six months back I had to dig up someone to give objective feedback to a song I had. Had worked on it for weeks, and it was impossible to be objective on it anymore.

So I found Chris backway, on Internet, and thought maybe he can do some basic comments on it. I think it was around 70 USD and he did a thorough analysis with a video commentary, and a good job overall. 

I just throw in this word for him now. If you need objective criticism, he does a good job, as he can hear compositions. 

Yea, its a young guy, and I wonder what talent this will be later.


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Jan 3, 2019)

Alex Fraser said:


> Super Mario!
> Great job as always, Chris. Your music is always uplifting and a refreshing change from EEEPIC!!
> A


Thank you Alex! My music tends to reflect the way I see composition in general: it should to be an enjoyable and fulfilling journey!


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Jan 3, 2019)

BenG said:


> Great work, Chris! Really enjoyed the composition and kind of reminds me of Koji Kondo, who's a favourite of mine
> 
> Only thing I would suggest is trying clear up/bring forward the mid-end. A lot of your great orchestration is getting a bit lost in the mix and I would love to hear it a bit more 'present'. Always great to hear your music!


Thanks Ben! Definitely drew inspiration from Koji here; Super Mario Galaxy and Super Mario Odyssey were the main inspirations here. I appreciate your mix feedback as well, much appreciated!


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Jan 3, 2019)

PeterN said:


> Six months back I had to dig up someone to give objective feedback to a song I had. Had worked on it for weeks, and it was impossible to be objective on it anymore.
> 
> So I found Chris backway, on Internet, and thought maybe he can do some basic comments on it. I think it was around 70 USD and he did a thorough analysis with a video commentary, and a good job overall.
> 
> ...


Great to hear from you Peter! Thanks for your word, I try to be as objective as possible


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Jan 9, 2019)

Hey guys! This is the first part of my breakdown series, where I discuss the music theory behind the track  Please enjoy!


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Jan 16, 2019)

Welcome to part 2! Here we discuss the instrumentation and arrangement behind ‘Final Hope’. Please enjoy!


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Jan 24, 2019)

Part 3 is now live! Thanks for all who've watched the series and supported my music from the beginning  Enjoy!!


----------



## Maximus Scoring (Jan 25, 2019)

Fantastic composition! A big journey for sure!! Thank you for sharing it


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Jan 25, 2019)

Maximus Scoring said:


> Fantastic composition! A big journey for sure!! Thank you for sharing it


Thank you man! Really appreciate it


----------



## rudi (Jan 25, 2019)

Great stuff - I love the dynamics, balance and tone of your arrangements. 
Looking forward to watching the videos!!!
Thanks!


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Jan 25, 2019)

rudi said:


> Great stuff - I love the dynamics, balance and tone of your arrangements.
> Looking forward to watching the videos!!!
> Thanks!


Thank you Rudi! So glad you enjoyed


----------

